# Nbl



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

if u support the national basketball league (australian) which team do u go for

i go for the wollongong hawks cause im a local... but if wollongong didnt have a team i'd be goin for bullets


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

was a cannons fan, had box seats to every game... and was in their training squad of 20.
became real close with cal and cj bruton, so now i follow the kings.
not really a fan of the league in general though, its just not run well.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

im a fan of CJ bruton, thats about as far as my support for the NBL extends.

i can name every single player in the nba, their height, their weight within 5lbs. and their pt-reb-***, the ones i like even their shooting %ages. yet i can not named 20 nbl players and i watch the games on fox sports. for those overseas it gives u an idea of how well the league is marketed.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

hahha that is tru

i'd like to see CJ bruton and anstey off to nba


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

its because the nbl's development leagues suck, and there's no draft.
no one is really interested, which is a shame cause there is some real good young talent going around in the nationals comps at the moment.
CJ should be cemented in the nba really, dudes the best player in the nbl by far, .... anstey would get thrown around like nothing, theres just no real centers in oz who can defend him


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

lol not only that theres no trades in nbl

dont play anstey at center lol play anstey at like SF


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

chn353 said:


> lol not only that theres no trades in nbl
> 
> dont play anstey at center lol play anstey at like SF


yeah pretty much... no trades, no draft.... its hard to get excited about it really... the only reason i liked the cannons was because cj was there and there were a bunch of u.s imports, dave thomas etc.

anstey would get outrun like nothing else playing SF in the nba


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

HAHAHHAH

u remmeber charles thomas and kevin brookes back in the old days, i thought they were alright


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

jayson (jay) wells for the cannons years back was the best player i'd seen in the nbl...


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

dont remember him.. nah man andrew gaze.. should bring him back from retirement lol


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

LOL....the nbl is group of slow, old people...who were bored playing local ball at the park and decided to form a league....i mean if a 40yr old Darryl MacDonald can dominate the league, it does not say good things about the leauge in general

the only player even close to NBA worthy is CJ, and even him i doubt he would be much more than a 15minute backup PG.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

reno2000 said:


> LOL....the nbl is group of slow, old people...who were bored playing local ball at the park and decided to form a league....i mean if a 40yr old Darryl MacDonald can dominate the league, it does not say good things about the leauge in general
> 
> the only player even close to NBA worthy is CJ, and even him i doubt he would be much more than a 15minute backup PG.


yeah pretty much.. australia's best talent is no where near the nbl, the best players are in the u.s and europe. there's also a lotta good players here in a.i.s ... most of these guys would be better than the entire nbl given a couple of years, but most of us aim at a u.s college, rather than the local league.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Shawn Redhage, David Bailey and the rest of the mighty Perth Wildcats


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

lol crackerjack... perth woulda went good in 2005 if they'd kept harvey


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

chn353 said:


> lol crackerjack... perth woulda went good in 2005 if they'd kept harvey


most likely him and bailey in the back-court would be All-NBL material


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> CJ should be cemented in the nba really


Surely you jest.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

CJ would get hammered in nba
prob like a 5-10 min per game dude


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

have you seen his range though? he can knock down the NBA 3, so he could come on and be a specialist


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ye about as specialist as richie frahm....


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

maybe worse. he might be like ryan bowen


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

chn353 said:


> maybe worse. he might be like ryan bowen


nah CJ could never specialise in total and utter crapness


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

true but the nba is a total new game. takes time to adjust for bruton and plus bruton's a fair hog in the nbl


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i never said he'd be good.... lol
he'd be a better 3rd string PG than a lot going around though.
just thought he would have managed a bench warmer spot in the nba


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

LOL tru

oh ye i hate the hawks now

they signed daniel joyce... damn brendon joyce as the coach

brendon: ye... err run the play through daniel joyce.. daniel shoots 50 shots a nite etc etc.. his heaps goina give his son the benefit


----------

